
I asked Taylor Swift to solve an integral on Chatroulette in 2010 and - jlink
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFnZOuFx2TA
======
jlink
... I didn't know she was a celebrity. Initially, I intended to make a youtube
video with a compilation of random people on chatroulette trying to solve an
integral that I was showing on the webcam. I've never finished that project
but now 10 years later I retrieved that video rush and it made me smile.

